# طريقة تصنبع شامبو العبايات



## mostaghfer (11 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
اتمنى اخواني ان تكونوا بخير حال
يسر الله اموركم جميعا
أسأل ايها الاخوة الكرم عن طريقة تصنيع شامبو للعبايات يكون منظف ويحافظ على الالوان
شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## mostaghfer (14 سبتمبر 2012)

* لا يوجد رد
معقوله مفيش حد يعرف
*


----------



## ramez ramez (8 مايو 2017)

السلام عليكم
اتمنى اخواني ان تكونوا بخير حال
يسر الله اموركم جميعا
أسأل ايها الاخوة الكرم عن طريقة تصنيع شامبو للعبايات يكون منظف ويحافظ على الالوان
شكرا لكم جميعا
لا احد يعرف لان في بعض المنتديات ما نزلت الطريقة مشان تصلك وانا دورت جميع المنتديات وما وجدت


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (4 أكتوبر 2017)

اهلا بك
شامبو العبايات - المقصود به - التعامل مغ الالوان وكذا الالوان السوداء ومنع البهوت- 
ويحتاج - لمهارة فى التصنيع وخبرات - وخامات قد لاتتوفر الآ عن طريق الاستيراد او شركات الكيماويات المتخصصه - ولقد حاولت ان ابسط طريقة تصنيعه - ووجدت صعوبه فى تحويل الفكره الى انتاج منزلى ,
الخلاصه : ليس كل منتج فى السوق - يسهل تصنيعه بامكانياتنا المتواضعه - المنزليه - فلنبحث عن منتج آخر


----------

